# Front End too Low



## frank6 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 2000 Gxe Altima and the front end sits a little too low for me. I can't even get a jack under it and the front bumper hits the ramps when I try to go up them. It has 100,00 miles on it and it has the 16" rims. Are there any quick fixes? Thanks


----------

